# help with siemens speed stream 4200



## xanatos91190 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have a siemens speed stream 4200, and am trying to get it to bridge mode for a ps3, i talk to tech support (if only i could have understood a word of it) and i think i have to put it in bridge mode. i also loggin to my modem and tryed getting DMZ to work but "invalid adress" (i put the ip my ps3 is using) is what i always get, tech support just says call sony, sony just says call tech support! so i'm now asking you all to help. please i've been trying for months.


----------



## xanatos91190 (Jun 28, 2008)

yea nobody help me ok!


----------



## fightermage (Jul 8, 2008)

So you cannot figure out how to do bridge mode? Here is a link to a pdf with instructions for both the 4100 and 4200 modems. Also, a DMZ setting is great, if your ISP doesn't use its own firewalls. I have run into internet providers that put all customers behind a firewall on the server end and the only way to bypass this is to order a non-firewalled static IP address which may or may not cost extra.

http://www.finestplanet.com/downloads/SS4100manual.pdf


----------



## xanatos91190 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you!


----------

